# Wellington...



## Morigan (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to this site but I hope to become an active member of this community. 

I'm planning on making Beef Wellington pretty soon, but I'm kind of reluctant to buy a large amount of beef tenderloin. Needless to say, it's pretty expensive.

I was wondering if I could use a replacement meat for it? A less costy part of the same animal, or maybe even pork?

Please don't flame me about this. I'm just a student.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 27, 2006)

Morigan said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to this site but I hope to become an active member of this community.
> 
> I'm planning on making Beef Wellington pretty soon, but I'm kind of reluctant to buy a large amount of beef tenderloin. Needless to say, it's pretty expensive.
> 
> ...


 
Sirloin would work, and would be much cheaper than tenderloin. I'd tenderize it though before you sear it and stuff it in the puff pastry, just in case. You don't want to use a fatty piece of beef like a ribeye because the puff pastry may get overly soggy during cooking.

Pork would be very tricky because of the cooking time differential, and since you'd in effect be experimenting by using the pork, I would advise against it. 

Another alternative would be salmon. Salmon Wellington actually comes out pretty good.


----------



## lulu (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, an all time favorite.  I too have used a sirloin when its just family and we fancy the pastry.  A well hung, well tenderised piece is a good "informal" alternative.  It is not as superlative of course, but an excellent way to experiment with this wonderful meal on a budget.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 28, 2006)

I've seen it made with meatloaf....that's a great way to practice.

btw, Welcome to DC, Morigan!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 28, 2006)

> Another alternative would be salmon. Salmon Wellington actually comes out pretty good


as much as I love salmon, and as much as I love foie gras, they don't sound like a very appetizing combination!  

I've never used pork, but I know some chefs who have, and they thought the results were fine.  Personally, for "practice," I'd go with the meatloaf...


----------



## cjs (Aug 28, 2006)

I've made the Meatloaf Wellington and we all loved it - it's a fun take off!! 

Welcome to the forums and let us know if you try this.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes Minced Beef Welly is on a lot of menus over here..

I personally LOVE pork wellington

and Uhh salmon wellington is nice but i minus the foie gras


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 28, 2006)

There's another classic dish for salmon in puff pastry. Julia did it on one of her early '80's shows... Coulibiac... I think that is the name.. 

(I know, it sounds like a disease, but it really was delicious.)


----------



## ironchef (Aug 28, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> as much as I love salmon, and as much as I love foie gras, they don't sound like a very appetizing combination!
> 
> I've never used pork, but I know some chefs who have, and they thought the results were fine. Personally, for "practice," I'd go with the meatloaf...


 
For the Salmon Wellington you wouldn't add the foie gras, just the mushroom duxelles. There's different versions. The best one that I made layered seared wild King salmon, spinach, mushroom duxelle, and a dungeness crab mousse in the puff pastry. I served it with a lobster and ginger beurre blanc.


----------



## Morigan (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you for those nice ideas! 

Since a few members of my family don't really like red meat, I think I'm gonna do it with salmon, a bit like you described yours, Ironchef.

I'm going to tell you how it turned out after.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 29, 2006)

Morigan, please let us know how it turned out and how you ended up cooking the final product.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 29, 2006)

I second that id love to hear how you cooked it and the final product


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> For the Salmon Wellington you wouldn't add the foie gras, just the mushroom duxelles. There's different versions. The best one that I made layered seared wild King salmon, spinach, mushroom duxelle, and a dungeness crab mousse in the puff pastry. I served it with a lobster and ginger beurre blanc.


 
That sounds so decadent and absolutely amazing. 

We did a venison wellington with the duxelle, no foi gras.  I reduced a bottle of port down to a syrup and added raspberries, thickend to a sauce and served that with the wellington.  Jeeze that was good!  I was telling my daughter's brother in law (source of the venisor).  He's hoping to get out hunting again so he can bring some more venison.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 29, 2006)

Sharon.. mmmmmmm me thinks ill dig out the venison in the freezer!!


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got the leftover sauce in the freezer, shall I bring it?????


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes Please!!!


----------

